# Need some ID help



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

My Brother in law passed end of January and I was going thru his guns for my sister. He had this one that I have no idea what it is. Came anybody give me some insight?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Looks like an SKS with a composite stock. Shoots 7.62x39 ammo, same as an AK-47.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, sks, Ive been looking at them for a while, is that a wood stock?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

There bringing between 4 and 500 these days I hear.


----------

